# Post office photo



## Burl Source (May 30, 2013)

Here is a photo of our local post office last night.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 30, 2013)

I thought they did away with Hotmail?


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 30, 2013)

That's crazy. Think of the logistics of sorting out the issues o all that mail that got destroyed. We had a car drive through the wall of ours a few weeks ago, and the mail is still all screwed up. Can't imagin what that's going to do. Hope you didn't have any packages sitting in there


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 30, 2013)

HOTMAIL, Thats funny Chris


----------



## Burl Source (May 30, 2013)

I was fortunate that I didn't have any packages there.
My outbound stuff left yesterday afternoon.

and I picked up an important package yesterday.
Kenya Kirimara Estate Peaberry.
Glad I didn't end up with dark roast.


----------



## Dream Burls (May 30, 2013)

Yikes, you were very lucky. I know how critical the P.O can be at times.


----------



## El Pescador (May 30, 2013)

oh no! my Weed!


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 30, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> oh no! my Weed!



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pitonboy (May 30, 2013)

I thought they were just closing some post offices, not torching them for insurance...


----------



## Burl Source (May 30, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> oh no! my Weed!


Don't worry Monkey Boy.
Your Alaskan Thunder F*** is on the way.


----------



## Burl Source (May 30, 2013)

Someone thought I might have been serious about the weed.
I was just teasing with my comment to pesky.
Neither he or I smoke the funny stuff.

But the Post Office here really did burn down.
Now I am off to the next town with a Post Office.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 30, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> Don't worry Monkey Boy.
> Your Alaskan Thunder F*** is on the way.



It's not my planet Monkey Boy!



pitonboy said:


> I thought they were just closing some post offices, not torching them for insurance...



heh...I thought la cosa nostra had a monopoly on that to balance USPS monopoly on letters....


----------

